# Coaster Krate



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2022)

I picked up this '71 Coaster Krate from @prewarmachine and it is almost to where I can assemble it. I had to find a donor frame that you see here until I can see if the original can be straightened. A few other parts original and repop. It came with a '76 rear wheel with a nice slik,I have a correct '70 that I will use instead of this one. The truss rods are rough but will work just fine. A few more parts to go and assembly before I can ride this one. Love my springers


----------



## nick tures (Oct 26, 2022)

nice job !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2022)

All finished up , I left the fenders off for now until I acquire the correct front. I don't mind it so much without fenders. The spring fork has been through a lot, it seems like it was damaged and then straightened out leaving the fork legs just a bit shorter then they should be. I contemplated trying to further straighten them but opted to leave well enough alone. I instead altered the already mangled truss rods to fit. Far from perfect for some but it is what it is. The combination of springer and spring sissy bar make for a ride that is real smooth. The snow is coming soon but I should get a few more days to keep putting it through it's paces.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 20, 2022)

I like it fenderless!

I always like fenderless StingRays better, as well as the front fenderless 68 krate.

Rails didn’t have fenders....


----------

